# قصر الأشباح الذى لاتغيب عنه الشمس



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*قصر البارون 


اسمه غامض يوحى بقصص غريبه واساطير 

خاصه مع شكله النادر 

الا انه سيظل تحفه معمارية نااادرة ونادر وجودها فى العالم 

(فالقصور التى تدور حول نفسها قليلة ) 

وكل اللى زاره وجد نفسه امام تحفه راائعه وجولة ممتعه داخل احد اكثر القصور غموضا 

يقع في قلب منطقة مصر الجديدة بالقاهرة بجمهورية مصر العربية وفي شارع العروبة

تحديداً على الطريق الرئيسي المؤدي إلى مطار القاهرة الدولي.

ويشرف القصر على شارع العروبة وابن بطوطة وابن جبير وحسن صادق






صممه المعماري الفرنسي Alexandre Marcel ألكساندر مارسيل 

وزخرفه Georges-Louis Claude 

جورج لويس 

واكتمل البناء عام 1911 

شيده المليونير البلجيكي ادوارد إمبان 





وكان يحمل لقب بارون وقد منحه له ملك فرنسا تقديرا لمجهوداته

في إنشاء مترو باريس حيث كان إمبان مهندسا متميزا. والذي جاء إلى مصر من الهند 

في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر بعد قليل من افتتاح قناة السويس، وصل البارون إمبان 

إلى القاهرة ولم تمضِ أيام حتى احب المليونير البلجيكي مصر وعشقها لدرجة الجنون

وأتخذ قرارا مصيريا بالبقاء في مصر حتى وفاته

وكتب في وصيته أن يدفن في تراب مصر

حتى ولو مات وهو خارجها 

وفعلا بقى في مصر واختار مكاناً صحراوياً (في ذلك الوقت) لبناء قصره في وسط 

ضاحية مصر الجديدة التي أنشأنها بالقرب من القاهرة العاصمة والسويس كذلك





تذكر البارون أنه في أثناء إقامته بالهند عندما ألم به مرض شديد كاد يودي بحياته 

أهتم به الهنود واعتنوا بصحته وأنقذوه من الموت المحقق

وتذكر البارون إمبان القرار الذي اتخذه أيامها بعد شفائه بأن يبني أول قصوره الجديدة 

على الطراز الهندى عرفاناً منه بالجميل لهذا البلد 

، فوقع اختياره على تصميم مهندس فرنسي يدعى ألكسندر مارسيل الذي كان يعرض 

تصميم لقصر يتبنى الطرازين الأوروبي والهندي في معرض هندسي في باريس 

عام 1905 حيث أعجب به البارون واشتراه ليكون من أولى البنايات التي زينت لصحراء

مصر الجديدة في عام 1911





حيث جمع في تصميمه بين أسلوبين معماريين أحدهما ينتمي إلى قصر عصر

النهضة خاصة بالنسبة للتماثيل الخارجية وسور القصر، أما القصر نفسه فينتمي

إلى الطراز الكمبودي بقبته الطويل المحلاة بتماثيل بوذا،وقد جلب رخام القصر

من إيطاليا والكريستال من تشيكوسلوفاكيا 

ويشغل القصر وحديقته الواسعة مساحة 12,500 ألف متر 













يعتبر القصر تحفة معمارية فريدة من نوعها على اعتبار

أنه القصر الوحيد في العالم الذي

لاتغيب عنه الشمس طوال النهار، وتم ذلك بتشييد قاعدته الخرسانية على رولمان بيلي

تدور على عجلات بحيث يلف القصر بمن فيه (كل ساعة) ليرى الواقف في شرفته كل

 ما يدور حوله ويتبع الشمس في دورانها على مدار ساعات النهار.

كان حفل الافتتاح حدثا

لافتا في حياة المصريين وقتها وحضره السلطان حسين كامل الذي أبدى إعجابه الشديد به

ورفض امبان اهداءه له 









زود القصر بالخدم والحشم وابتدأت فيه حفلات السهر والسمر وارتاده رواد

المجتمع الذين كانوا محور حفلاته حتى وفاة البارون في بلجيكا سنة 1929 بمرض السرطان

اقاويل وحكايات

ومنذ هذا التاريخ تعرض القصر لخطر الإهمال لسنوات طويلة وتحولت حدائقه التي كانت 

غناء يوماً ما إلى خراب وأصبح القصر مهجوراً· 

والذي تحولت فيها حدائقه إلى خرائب وتشتت جهود ورثته ومن حاول شراء القصر

واستثماره إلي أن اتخذت الحكومة المصرية قراراً بضمه إلى قطاع السياحة وهيئة الآثار 

المصرية اللتين باشرتا عملية الأعمار والترميم فيه

على أمل تحويله إلى متحف أوأحد قصور الرئاسة المصرية 

بسبب إغلاقه المستمر، نسج الناس حوله الكثير من القصص الخيالية،

ومنها أنه صار مأوى للشياطين 

ومن الاقاويل التى تدور حول القصر سماع أصوات لنقل أساس القصر بين حجراته 

المختلفة في منتصف الليل والأضواء التي تضيء فجأة في الساحة الخلفية للقصر

وتنطفئ فجأة أيضا،و بأن الأشباح لا تظهر في القصر إلا ليلا

وهي لا تتيح الفرصة لأحد أن يظل داخل القصر مهما كان الثمن وذلك يؤكد ذلك ما حدث 

في عام 82 حيث شاهد العديد من المارة دخانا ينبعث من غرفة القصر الرئيسية 

ثم دخل في شباك البرج الرئيسي للقصر بعدها ظهر وهج نيران ما لبث أن انطفأ 

وحده دون أن يعمل على إطفائه أحد

وضع القصر الحالي

في الاحتفال بمئوية مصر الجديدة وجد قصر البارون امبان حلا بعد معاناة استمرت 50 عاما

فبعد نصف قرن من الزمان أصبح القصر مصريا بعد أن أبرم المهندس محمد إبراهيم سليمان 

اتفاقا مع ورثة ملاك القصر جان إمبان حفيد البارون إمبان بشراء القصر مقابل منحهم 

قطعة أرض بديلة بالقاهرة الجديدة ليقيموا عليها مشاريع استثمارية. 

هذا الحل العبقري لازمة قصر البارون امبان كان وراءه السيدة سوزان مبارك بعد 

ان شهد القصر على مر 50 عاماً حالة من الاهمال نالت من جدرانه وحديقته

فتم بيعه لرجل الأعمال صغير السن المهندس علي منصور العودي عام 2005

وسيظل قصر البارون بما يحيطه من غموض وأقاويل لغزا لن يستطيع احد حله

وسيظل أيضا القصر الاكثر رعبا وغموضا فى مصر

وسيظل تحفة معمارية مميزة يشهدها جيل بعد جيل 







​​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2009)

جميلة اخي مايكل القصة والمعلومة

شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## samka (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا كتير على موضوعك اخى الكريم
فكم اعشق هذا القصر الغامض وما فيه من اسرار
كما ان مدرستى كانت مصر الجديده الثانويه بجوار ذلك القصر

عن جد تسلم ايدك
جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا استاذ كليم


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

فعلا يا مايكل القصر ده سمعنا عنه كتير من قصص الرعب و انو مسكون بالجن و العفاريت و ده طبيعي لان كان مقفول يمكن قرن تقريبا بس ده ميمنعش ان من اجمل القصور المصرية و اكثرها اشراقة مرسي يا باشا ربناي باركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

معلومات جميله يا مايكل 

ميرررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​ ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> فعلا يا مايكل القصر ده سمعنا عنه كتير من قصص الرعب و انو مسكون بالجن و العفاريت و ده طبيعي لان كان مقفول يمكن قرن تقريبا بس ده ميمنعش ان من اجمل القصور المصرية و اكثرها اشراقة مرسي يا باشا ربناي باركك



*
شكرا يا ملك علي مرورك


نورت ياجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات جميله يا مايكل
> 
> ميرررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ...




*شكرا كوكو علي مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ooo_ooo (7 أبريل 2009)

مرسي كتير الله يخليك على هالموضوع اللى جذبني صراحة


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2009)

> تدور على عجلات بحيث يلف القصر بمن فيه (كل ساعة) ليرى الواقف في شرفته كل
> 
> ما يدور حوله ويتبع الشمس في دورانها على مدار ساعات النهار.



*يخربيته تحفة
بس ايه انوار باليل لوحدها يا لهوى ههههههههههههه
بقى اثار يعنى تبعنا طيب مية مية هروح اشوف موضوع العفاريت ده اييه بقى وابقى مجيش تانى ههههههه*


----------



## fouad78 (7 أبريل 2009)

رائع جدا يا مايكل أنا بحب كتير القصص دي
شكرا ليك والرب يعوض تعب محبتك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

ooo_ooo قال:


> مرسي كتير الله يخليك على هالموضوع اللى جذبني صراحة



*
شكرا ليك علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يخربيته تحفة
> بس ايه انوار باليل لوحدها يا لهوى ههههههههههههه
> بقى اثار يعنى تبعنا طيب مية مية هروح اشوف موضوع العفاريت ده اييه بقى وابقى مجيش تانى ههههههه*





*اي خدمه يا جيلان

لو خليتي الموضوع يفوز بالاستفتاء

هديكي الفصر ده هديه

رشوه علي الملا اهوه 30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> رائع جدا يا مايكل أنا بحب كتير القصص دي
> شكرا ليك والرب يعوض تعب محبتك سلام ونعمة​




*شكرا فؤاد علي مرورك الجميل


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *اي خدمه يا جيلان
> 
> لو خليتي الموضوع يفوز بالاستفتاء
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
بس كدى انت تؤمررررر
هى دى الشفافية ولا بلاش ههههه 30:*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أبريل 2009)

*فعلا تحفة معمارية
موضوع رائع ويشد
مرسي يا مايكل​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى جدا على الجمال الى انت ادمتة لينا 
بجد تحفة ربنا يباركك


​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> بس كدى انت تؤمررررر
> هى دى الشفافية ولا بلاش ههههه 30:*





*اي خدمه يا جيجي

محدش عرف اهوه

شكرا علي مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فعلا تحفة معمارية
> موضوع رائع ويشد
> مرسي يا مايكل​*




*شكرا راجعا ليسوع علي مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى جدا على الجمال الى انت ادمتة لينا
> بجد تحفة ربنا يباركك
> 
> 
> ​



*
شكرا مانا مانا علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مايكل
على المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا استاذ وليم علي مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## lovely dove (11 أبريل 2009)

مرسي يامايكل علي المعلومات القيمه دي 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا علي مرورك الجميل

pepo_meme

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي...أستاذ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يا مايكل علي المعلومات والصور
شكله حلوه قوي فعلا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا علي مروركم الجميل

جورجينا

نوووفا

نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## sosofofo (13 أبريل 2009)

مرسي ليك كنير
 انا كان نفسي اعرف ايه حكاية قصر البارون ده من زمان 
شكرا ليك كتير​


----------

